# julie in a nutshell



## monster (Apr 25, 2007)

hello! i've been checking out this forum for about a month now. lots of good information. i picked up my first mantis late March, a ghost. she immediatly had a bad shed on me and died just after 1 week 

so i decided to try again and now have a lovely lavender wide-arm who's already had one sucessful molt. whaoo! keeping a steady supply of food has been an interesting challange. i don't know what the neighbors think of me running around with a tiny deli cup to catch flies while the next batch still hatches. :lol: 

this year i began seriously breeding crested geckos which has taken up most my avaiable square footage, so i was glad to find a new critter so tiny. my other passion is carnivorous plants and swing dancing. as a side note, my spelling is horrible so i apoligize in advance.

this has been a really helpful forum , i just love the photography!

some photos of my mini zoo below.

-jULIE-

Mugzy &amp; Risika







Xander






Sprout






S. rubra ssp. jonseii






gargole gecko






Icarus






the only photo of Madeline thus far...






and finally....me (on the right) and my sister-in-law


----------



## Rick (Apr 25, 2007)

Welcome to the site. :wink: Nice critters you have there.


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 25, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Glad your mantis is doing well.


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 25, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Apr 26, 2007)

Wow quite the managerie you have there! Welcome!

*Where do you live, ive been trying to get hold of some hermits..!


----------



## Rick (Apr 26, 2007)

> Wow quite the managerie you have there! Welcome!*Where do you live, ive been trying to get hold of some hermits..!


Her location is under her name.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Apr 26, 2007)

Ah, The States, ok


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Apr 26, 2007)

Ah, The States, ok


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi to all!


----------



## Ian (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey Julie, welcome to the forum!

Nice collection of pets you have their...very nice looking crestie.

Speak to you soon


----------



## monster (Apr 28, 2007)

thank you! i look forward to picking your knowledgeable brains :twisted:


----------

